# Transport



## Fitz1954 (Nov 22, 2013)

If one buys furniture et al off Dubizzle, can anyone offer guidance on the best/cheapest method of getting it all into my new house. I know about removal companies but they seem expensive


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Plenty of "men with vans" adverts on Dubizzle
Cheers
Steve


----------

